# Storing Kreg Clamps



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Evening all, 
I am in the process of reorganizing my entire shop. One of the things I am trying to come up with is a good way to store my Kreg Clamps. I have a number of sizes and about 4 90 degree clamps that I would liek to figure out a good way to put up on my wall. Any suggestions are much appreciated.

CtL


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*http://woodgears.ca/workshop/basement.html
CHRIS: ACÁ TIENES ALGUNAS IDEAS EN UN TALLER QUE SE HA IDO MODIFICANDO Y SU DUEÑO, HA MOSTRADO EL PROCESO ;-) ESPERO QUE TE SEA ÚTIL ;-)*


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kova, Gracious for the link. I have looked at his site a number of times but did not know about this part. I like some of his ideas for hanging tools.

CtL


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*TAKE THE TIME TO WATCH WOODGEARS.COM NEEDED, BUT YOU WILL FIND ALL ;-)*


----------

